# Script aufrufen per Kommandozeile + Übergabe Parametern



## Hawkings (3. April 2007)

Hi all,

ich möchte ein VBScript per Kommandozeile aufrufen und dabei noch Parameter übergeben.

Den Anfang kenne ich, die Kommandozeile(cmd, Eingabeaufforderung... ;-)) öffnen und dort je nachdem cscript/wscript + Pfad + ...

Laut msdn soll das in etwa so aussehen:

script[Skriptname] [//B] [//D] [//E:Modul] [//H:CScript | //H:WScript] [//I] [//Job:Kennung] [//Logo | //NoLogo] [//S] [//T:Zahl] [//X] [//?] [Skriptargumente]

Klasse, davon brauche ich im Prinzip nur cscript[Skriptname] + | //NoLogo] + [Skriptargumente]

Jedoch, wie gebe ich die Skriptargumente ein?! 
ICh möchte als Parameter einmal eine Untergrenze und eine Laufwerkeingabe

also in etwa so pseudomäßig:

 cscript[Skriptname] + | //NoLogo] + [untergrenze laufwerk]

geht das so?! 

also bspw. cscript "C:\script.vbs" /noLogo 2000 d:     

Und wie verarbeite ich das dann im Skript?! Woher weiß das Skript, was was ist...
was muß ich dabie beachten?!

plz help, Hawkin


----------

